# Worms or Parasite?



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, this morning I noticed a few of these fellows in my 33g shrimp tank.
I've had this tank running 4 months now but only 1 month since I took the shrimp outta the 90 and put them into the 33.

When the plants were in the 90g I just used sand, but I'd thought for this tank
I used a bag of new ECO complete, than put some gravel on top.










[Maybe 1']

In the 90g I could not find a single one, but have pulled out several now this one the biggest now thinking they were parasites but my friend Tyler is telling me they are white worms but I have no idea.

I'm unable to find and info on parasites that look like these, and almost all the worms look like these guys.

Should I replace the gravel and eco with just sand? or should I just vacuum out the eco and w/e they are?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they are called planaria and won't hurt anything but are not nice to look at,


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn...that looks like a huge sucker!! damn! my rule is....if i didn't buy, im killing it!! damn, that's crazy....had to look at it again!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

could you pop off an other photo or two? The head area doesn't look right for planaria (but that could just be the shot and my eyes).


----------

